# Torque wrench



## clipper

Field and topic:
herramienta de mecánico.
---------------------

Sample sentence:
No hay contexto, quiero pedir una y a mi "llave inglesa de par de torsión" que es la traducción literal no suena bien....¿ hay algo mejor ?


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Hola, Clipper!

Encontré "llave de torsión" y "llave dinamométrica".

Espero que te ayude.

EVA.


----------



## clipper

Gracias EVA, a ver si me entienden en la tienda ..............


----------



## lauranazario

Corroborando la aportación de Eva... del Diccionario Técnico Limusa:

torque wrench = *llave de torsión*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## sergio11

En mi época en Buenos Aires se le decía más comúnmente *torquímetro,* pero también se usaban todas las palabras mencionadas arriba. 

Por lo que veo en el Internet, todas las palabras mencionadas aquí se usan todavía en muchos países: *torquímetro,* *llave de torsión*, y *llave dinamométrica*.

Así que puedes elegir y usar la que más te guste. También debes saber, que "torquímetro" no está en el diccionario de la RAE. Debe ser algún vocablo de la jerga tallerista. Las otras son palabras de buena ley.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

clipper said:
			
		

> Gracias EVA, a ver si me entienden en la tienda ..............




De nada, Clipper; no dejes de contarnos si has tenido suerte con tu compra.  
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## appc

Una traducción horrible, pero acá en Chile es común llamarla simplemente "*llave torque*". Es así como muchos en el área mecánica (no necesariamente profesional) la llaman.


----------



## Vampiro

sergio11 said:


> En mi época en Buenos Aires se le decía más comúnmente *torquímetro,* pero también se usaban todas las palabras mencionadas arriba.
> 
> Por lo que veo en el Internet, todas las palabras mencionadas aquí se usan todavía en muchos países: *torquímetro,* *llave de torsión*, y *llave dinamométrica*.
> 
> Así que puedes elegir y usar la que más te guste. También debes saber, que "torquímetro" no está en el diccionario de la RAE. Debe ser algún vocablo de la jerga tallerista. Las otras son palabras de buena ley.


Pues será de mala ley, pero "torquímetro" es por lejos la más utilizado por acá (y "llave de torque", que también se escucha entre amigos)
_


----------



## sergio11

Vampiro said:


> Pues será de mala ley, pero "torquímetro" es por lejos la más utilizado por acá (y "llave de torque", que también se escucha entre amigos)
> _


En Buenos Aires también es lo más utilizado por lejos, y creo que lo debe ser en todo el mundo de habla hispana.  Como con muchos otros ejemplos, aquí también la RAE se quedó muy atrás, ya que ni siquiera lo reconoce en el Banco de Datos.


----------



## clipper

EVAVIGIL said:


> De nada, Clipper; no dejes de contarnos si has tenido suerte con tu compra.
> Saluditos.
> EVA.



Algo tarde, pero si, pedí una llave dinamométrica y hasta hoy la tengo en mi caja de herramientas.


----------

